# list of anonymous proxy for all blocked sites.



## jimbo67 (Sep 26, 2007)

I tried them and they all worked.
myspace unblocker
myspace.com proxy
anonymous proxy


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2007)

its a cat & mouse game!
the more publice the more admin will know about this sites, will block them
so keep them secret


----------



## unni (Oct 1, 2007)

spam?


----------



## casanova (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup, keeping them a secret is the best. I remember using orkuch. I started sharing it and now I am searching others


----------

